# DRX9000 - реальная тема или очередной развод?



## Шорена (14 Фев 2011)

Мне стало известно об аппарате DRX9000. Что можете сказать про это?

Добавлено через 6 минут
DRX9000.Что известно вам об этом?


----------



## ansirshov50 (19 Фев 2011)

Шорена написал(а):


> мне стало известно об апарате DRX9000.что можете сказать про это?
> DRX9000.ЧТО ИЗВЕСТНО ВАМ ОБ ЭТОМ?


Системы DRX9000™, DRX9000С™ , DRX9500™ и EPS 8000™ компании Axiom Worldwide США для лечения межпозвоночных грыж и декомпрессии межпозвоночных дисков.

На сегодняшний день проведены технические и клинические испытания DRX9000™, DRX9000С™ , DRX9500™ и EPS 8000™, получена разрешительная документация для использования и продажи в России. DRX9000™ - единственная система в России, которая позволяет лечить межпозвоночную грыжу без хирургического вмешательства. За это время все пролеченные пациенты чувствуют себя существенно лучше, есть и уникальные результаты. Один комплекс DRX9000™ может обслужить всего 240 человек в год! Это крайне мало. Необходимо широкое внедрение в практику как государственных, так и частных клиник применения комплексов DRX9000™.
Системы DRX9000™, DRX9000С™ , DRX9500™ и EPS 8000™ могут быть использована как для лечения больных с дискогенной патологией, так и в профилактических целях, для реабилитации спортсменов, в санаторно-курортной практике, и т. д. Российская медицинская статистика показывает, что масштаб проблем, связанных с заболеваниями позвоночника, огромен. Широкое использование комплексов DRX9000™, DRX9000С™ , DRX9500™ и EPS 8000™ позволит снять эту остроту, а врачи смогут обеспечить своих пациентов высоким качеством медицинского обслуживания.
Система DRX9000™ использует современную технологию, которая постепенным направленным воздействием устраняет ущемление нервов. В ходе процедур увеличивается межпозвоночное пространство, сокращается грыжевое выпячивание, усиливаются внешние связки и мышцы, увеличивается гидрофильность и масса диска, что ведёт к его восстановлению. Система DRX9000™ помогает мобилизовать болезненный сегмент диска, не причиняя повреждений позвоночнику. Суть методики в том, что при локальном раздвижении двух сопряжённых позвонков образуется пространство, в которое поступает жидкость, питающая диск диффузно. Диск восстанавливает объём. При вытяжении так же создаётся определённый вакуум-эффект, "втягивающий" грыжевое выпячивание. Грыжа прекращает поддавливать нервные корешки. Боль уходит.


----------



## svv22 (8 Дек 2011)

У нас в городе появился этот волшебный аппарат. Рекламируют лечение грыжи с эффективностью 98%. Дороговато правда 2400р за сеанс и примерно 20 сеансов. Оно реально помогает ? Кто-нибудь пробовал?


----------



## dimok1001 (25 Июн 2012)

Кто пробовал? Слышал что в Башкирском санатории (г. Уфа, название не помню) такой работает. Интересны отзывы испытавших.


----------



## Natasha2013 (22 Фев 2013)

Я с мая 2012г. мучилась с болями в ногах. МРТ показало, что у меня помимо двух грыж поясничного отдела ещё есть сопуствующие заболевания. И вот уже восемь месяцев я лечусь. И медикаментозно, и тракция (вытяжение позвоночника), и внутримышечная электростимуляция, и подводная тракция, и разные физиопроцедуры, и пиявки и иглорефлексотерапию. Чего я только не делала, боевой дух и вера в выздоровление начала терять. Но вот через интернет узнала про аппарат DRX-9000 в другом городе, рискнула, уехала на целый месяц, и знаете, похоже результат есть (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу, чтоб не сглазить). Правда врач напоследок сказал, что результат будет виден через два месяца и сейчас мне надо заниматься самой ЛФК, акваэробикой и два месяца носить себя как хрустальную вазу. Но раньше я до магазина не могла дойти, а теперь я даже гуляю 3-4 км. Люди, советую, а не рекламирую. Сама жила с болью 8 месяцев и никто не мог мне подсказать про такой аппарат, вот я и решила посоветовать, тем кто как я, лечаться-лечаться, а результата нет и чтобы люди пробывали и пытались. Удачи и выздоровления вам.


----------



## Olga2013 (15 Мар 2013)

Natasha2013 написал(а):


> через интернет узнала про аппарат DRX-9000 в другом городе, рискнула, уехала на целый месяц, и знаете, похоже результат есть (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу, чтоб не сглазить). Правда врач напоследок сказал, что результат будет виден через два месяца и сейчас мне надо заниматься самой ЛФК, акваэробикой и два месяца носить себя как хрустальную вазу. Но раньше я до магазина не могла дойти, а теперь я даже гуляю 3-4 км. Люди, советую, а не рекламирую.


Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где и в каком городе вы лечились?


----------



## Сергей .. (15 Мар 2013)

Natasha2013 написал(а):


> Я с мая 2012г. мучилась с болями в ногах. МРТ показало, что у меня помимо двух грыж поясничного отдела ещё есть сопуствующие заболевания. И вот уже восемь месяцев я лечусь. И медикаментозно, и тракция (вытяжение позвоночника), и внутримышечная электростимуляция, и подводная тракция, и разные физиопроцедуры, и пиявки и иглорефлексотерапию. Чего я только не делала, боевой дух и вера в выздоровление начала терять. Но вот через интернет узнала про аппарат DRX-9000 в другом городе, рискнула, уехала на целый месяц, и знаете, похоже результат есть (тьфу, тьфу, тьфу, чтоб не сглазить). Правда врач напоследок сказал, что результат будет виден через два месяца и сейчас мне надо заниматься самой ЛФК, акваэробикой и два месяца носить себя как хрустальную вазу. Но раньше я до магазина не могла дойти, а теперь я даже гуляю 3-4 км. Люди, советую, а не рекламирую. Сама жила с болью 8 месяцев и никто не мог мне подсказать про такой аппарат, вот я и решила посоветовать, тем кто как я, лечаться-лечаться, а результата нет и чтобы люди пробывали и пытались. Удачи и выздоровления вам.


Это как??))) . Пройти курс " какого то лечения" а результат будет через два месяца???.. Тем более после занятий ЛФК?))))). Какой развод!!!!


----------



## Olga2013 (18 Мар 2013)

Сергей .. написал(а):


> Это как??))) . Пройти курс " какого то лечения" а результат будет через два месяца???.. Тем более после занятий ЛФК?))))). Какой развод!!!!


Сергей, у каждого врача свои методы, но как я знаю, что на этом аппарате лечатся 6 недель и уже через 10 сеансов есть положительные результаты, сеанс длится 30 минут. Много знаю людей которые лечились на этом аппарате и им помогло. Верить или не верить это ваше дело.


----------



## iris99 (17 Апр 2013)

DRX9000™ не обладает заявленными свойствами.
Как на американских, так и на русских сайтах много негативной информации, так, например, в статье http: // www. courthousenews.com/2010/12/10/32487.htm
говорится о том, что Бенжамин Альтадонна производитель аппарата DRX-9000 под маркой AXIOMWORLWIDE, LLC признан судом шарлатаном, заявленный им терапевтический эффект не подтвержден, связь данной системы с NASA, обладание какой-либо технологией или чем то подобным так же не обнаружено. В связи с чем, на данного гражданина наложен штраф в общей сложности более 25 000 000,00 долларов США, компания признана банкротом.

*ExtenTrac Elite использует уникальную современную технологию M3D трехмерного позиционирования позвоночного столба, которая, в отличии от стандартного линейного расположения позвоночника, позволяет устранить ущемление нервов, добиваясь анатомически правильного и безболезненного положения позвоночника. *

*В отличие от стандартных декомпрессионных столов, где пациент располагается в горизонтальном положении, система ExtenTrac Elite позволяет проводить декомпрессию в различных положения в пространстве, используя либо ручное управление, либо полностью автоматизированные циклы лечения.* Постепенными раскачивающими движениями аппарат позволяет увеличить межпозвоночное пространство, сокращает грыжевое выпячивание, усиливает прилегающие связки и мышцы, постепенно увеличивается гидрофильность и масса диска, что ведёт к его восстановлению.

Уникальная технология M3D помогает мобилизовать болезненный сегмент диска, не причиняя повреждений позвоночнику. Суть методики в том, что при локальном раздвижении двух сопряжённых позвонков образуется пространство, в которое поступает жидкость, питающая диск диффузно. Диск восстанавливает объём. При вытяжении так же создаётся определённый вакуум-эффект, "втягивающий" грыжевое выпячивание. Грыжа прекращает оказывать давление на нервные корешки.


----------



## Борис З. (25 Апр 2013)

Впринципе понятно. Помогает не всем и не всегда. Но это не значит, что никому. Кроме того, как я понял помогает спустя пол года.

Кто-то еще лечился на этих аппаратах?


----------



## Samosa (11 Май 2013)

Я поставляю такие аппараты в Россию, и знаю что людям помогает.


----------



## СЕРГЕЙ 28 лет (20 Авг 2013)

Так толком и не понятно Что за чудо машина такая Лечит или не лечит?????????


----------



## кт3102а (20 Авг 2013)

В данный момент нахожусь в БВЛ, прошел 5 процедур вытяжки на DRX9000.  На пятой процедуре почувствовал боль в пояснично крестцовом отделе при вытяжении, у меня грыжа 5,5мм l5-S1 с грубым смещением корешка. После этого начался острый период, был под острый.  От болей 2 суток уже не сплю, ходить могу 10-50 метров.  
  Вопрос к мед персоналу, что могло произойти, растяжение связок, мышц, отек, или грыжа еще больше выдавилась?
 Может МРТ заново сделать?  Заранее Благодарю!


----------



## Нася (23 Окт 2013)

кт3102а написал(а):


> В данный момент нахожусь в БВЛ, прошел 5 процедур вытяжки на DRX9000. На пятой процедуре почувствовал боль в пояснично крестцовом отделе при вытяжении, у меня грыжа 5,5мм l5-S1 с грубым смещением корешка. После этого начался острый период, был под острый. От болей 2 суток уже не сплю, ходить могу 10-50 метров.
> Вопрос к мед персоналу, что могло произойти, растяжение связок, мышц, отек, или грыжа еще больше выдавилась?
> Может МРТ заново сделать? Заранее Благодарю!



Отзовитесь, чем закончилось Ваше лечение?


----------



## кт3102а (23 Окт 2013)

Добрый вечер *Нася!*    Лечение моё вовсе не закончилось  в данный момент "иглотерапия"
В моем случае с вытяжкой мне не повезло, есть мрт до и после.
А соседу по палате лет 55 очень помогло! Приполз он с бадиком и сидеть не мог, грыжа л5с1 7мм. через дня три бадик бросил, говорит при вытяжении испытывает блаженство, так как боль в ноге в этот момент проходит. Через неделю смотрю, он с мужиками по вечерам в беседке посиделки устраивает Короче прошел он 12 сеансов и выписали его,  хотя положено вроде 20.  Так что по всякому бывает, мы с ним созванивались, у него все хорошо!
 Если что интересно- спрашивайте.


----------



## Samosa (12 Ноя 2013)

Хочу отдать один аппарат DRX 9000. Поставил в Уфу, у клиента нет денег рассчитаться. Кому интересно-обращайтесь. Рассмотрю любые Ваши предложения.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (12 Ноя 2013)

Samosa написал(а):


> Хочу отдать один аппарат DRX 9000. Поставил в Уфу, у клиента нет денег рассчитаться. Кому интересно-обращайтесь. Рассмотрю любые Ваши предложения.


Если вас не затруднит, пришлите техническую и медицинскую документацию на этот аппарат. Можно в ЛС.


----------



## Оксана Владимировна Кузина (15 Ноя 2013)

*Леонид Михайлович*, скажите, пожалуйста, сколько стоит аппарат.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (15 Ноя 2013)

Оксана Владимировна Кузина написал(а):


> *Леонид Михайлович*, скажите, пожалуйста, сколько стоит аппарат.


А я к этому какое отношение имею? Пока что я выясняю развод этот аппарат или нет. Судя по тому, что автор поста документацию не присылает - развод.
Вернее преувеличение возможностей старого доброго тракционного метода. Вытяжение - достаточно спепцифический метод, применение которого связано со многими рисками. Показания к нему весьма ограничены. Например при грыжах МПД применять его нельзя в большинстве случаев из-за большого числа ограничений связанных с сопутсвующими состояниями: спондилоартроз, спондилолиз и т.п. С большой осторожностью можно применять тракцию при листезах. В подавляющем большинстве случаев эффект от сухой тракции сопоставим с висами на турнике. А те случаи, когда нельзя висеть на тунике подлежат лечению у мануального терапевта. По этим причинам все виды тракций (включая подводное вытяжение) постепенно исключаются из оборота лечебных учреждений, как малоэффективные.


----------



## Татьяна Витальевна (27 Ноя 2013)

Всех, кого интересует любая информация о методике лечения с использованием аппаратов DRX9000 и DRX9500, о стоимости и условиях поставки этих аппаратов, прошу обращаться ко мне, т.к. являюсь единственным человеком в России, поставляющим и использующим эти аппараты в своих медицинских центрах с 2005 года.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Ноя 2013)

Так сколько стоит аппарат DRX 9000.
[MERGETIME="1385580875"][/MERGETIME]


----------



## Татьяна Витальевна (28 Ноя 2013)

Аппарат DRX9000 (для поясничного отдела) стоит $180000
Аппарат DRX9500 ( для шейного отдела) стоит $150000
Комплекс DRX9000+DRX9000C ( для поясничного и шейного отделов) $250000
Более подробную информацию могу предоставить при встрече в моем медицинском центре, в котором можно увидеть и сами аппараты и  результаты их применения.


----------



## Samosa (28 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Если вас не затруднит, пришлите техническую и медицинскую документацию на этот аппарат. Можно в ЛС.





Оксана Владимировна Кузина написал(а):


> *Леонид Михайлович*, скажите, пожалуйста, сколько стоит аппарат.


Извините, Леонид Михайлович, я давно не заглядывал на форум. Документацию я Вам пришлю, если она вам ещё нужна. Оксана Владимировна меня прекрасно знает и знает цены на мои аппараты.
[MERGETIME="1385619184"][/MERGETIME]


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так сколько стоит аппарат DRX 9000.
> [MERGETIME="1385580875"][/MERGETIME]



Аппарат который находится в России отдам за 1500 т.р


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (28 Ноя 2013)

Татьяна Витальевна написал(а):


> Всех, кого интересует любая информация о методике лечения с использованием аппаратов DRX9000 и DRX9500, о стоимости и условиях поставки этих аппаратов, прошу обращаться ко мне, т.к. являюсь единственным человеком в России, поставляющим и использующим эти аппараты в своих медицинских центрах с 2005 года.


Хотелось бы в таком случае получить ответы на следующие вопросы:
1. Показания к применению DRX9000 и DRX9500.
2. Эффективность их применения по отношению к подводному вытяжению, тракционным системам типа Нуго-бэст, Вибротракс и т.п (хотелось бы знать какая у меня должна быть мотивация к выкладываюиню лишних 17 т. евро), мануально терапии.
3. Противопоказания к применению данных аппаратов.
[MERGETIME="1385621077"][/MERGETIME]


Samosa написал(а):


> Аппарат который находится в России отдам за 1500 т.р


Вы плохо считаете: 18 т.е.*45=810 т.р.


----------



## Samosa (28 Ноя 2013)

Я ни кому не давал цену €18К. Откуда Вы её взяли?


----------



## Татьяна Витальевна (29 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Хотелось бы в таком случае получить ответы на следующие вопросы:
> 1. Показания к применению DRX9000 и DRX9500.
> 2. Эффективность их применения по отношению к подводному вытяжению, тракционным системам типа Нуго-бэст, Вибротракс и т.п (хотелось бы знать какая у меня должна быть мотивация к выкладываюиню лишних 17 т. евро), мануально терапии.
> 3. Противопоказания к применению данных аппаратов.
> ...



Леонид Михайлович, добрый день!

Я вчера на форуме появилась, можно сказать, случайно и не очень знакома с правилами публикации информации (что считается рекламой, а что нет) поэтому позволю себе привести отрывок статьи (моего интервью газете "Властная Вертикаль"), которая сейчас готовится к печати:
*- В чём состоит принцип действия данных систем?*
Арсенал средств и методов лечения «болей в спине», которыми располагают врачи-ортопеды, неврологи и нейрохирурги достаточно обширен. Тем не менее, вытяжение является одним из традиционных методов лечения последствий травм и дегенеративно-дистрофических заболеваний позвоночника. Применением тракции достигается: разгрузка позвоночника, снятие спазма паравертебральных мышц, уменьшение мышечных контрактур, снижение внутридискового давления, нормализация внутридисковых взаимоотношений, увеличение высоты межпозвонкового диска, освобождение от сдавления нервных образований позвоночника. Однако, следует отметить, что предлагаемые методики вытяжения действуют не на один сегмент, а на весь позвоночник. Методы лечения с использованием аппаратов DRX9000 и DRX9500 предназначены для лечения дегенеративно-дистрофических заболеваний поясничного и шейного отделов позвоночника. В обоих случаях используют тракционное воздействие на позвоночник, но, в отличие от других тракционных методик, в данном случае воздействие оказывается на один конкретный межпозвонковый диск, без вовлечения в процесс тракции дисков других сегментов, что позволяет приложить максимальное усилие в нужном месте и создать отрицательное давление в области пульпозного ядра лечимого диска. Это, в свою очередь, создает ситуацию, напоминающую действие насоса, где поршнем является тело позвонка, а межпозвонковый диск с его фиброзным кольцом — цилиндр насоса. Создаваемое в полости диска отрицательное давление позволяет реализовать решение двух задач: уменьшить степень протрузии диска и увеличить поступление в пульпозное ядро диска жидкости из гиалинового хряща замыкательных пластин тел позвонков, таким образом, обеспечив регидратацию диска. В основе метода лежит тракционное воздействие на строго определенный сегмент поясничного или шейного отдела позвоночника, растягивающее его. За счет подобранной частоты и силы проводимой тракции, растяжение межтелового промежутка происходит ступенчато и циклично, что позволяет избежать травматизации мышечно-связочного аппарата позвоночного сегмента. Благодаря тому, что воздействие оказывается на один конкретный межпозвонковый диск, это дает возможность применять данный метод более широкому кругу пациентов - ранее оперированных или с проблемами в других сегментах. В течение 13 лет успешно пролечены тысячи пациентов во всем мире. Положительный результат, т.е. отсутствие обращений со спинальными проблемами к докторам, отмечен в 86% случаев. Навредить таким лечением практически невозможно, если учесть все противопоказания и правильно сделать назначения. Более того, эту процедуру можно смело назвать антивозрастной, т.к.  улучшается работа кишечника, моче-половой системы, увеличивается рост пациента. Положительный эффект, подтвержденный проведенными клиническими исследованиями, позволяет говорить о том, что на сегодняшний день это наиболее прогрессивный путь лечения.

Вы задали вопросы, ответы на которые изложены в руководстве по эксплуатации. Информации много на моём сайте ООО "Аксиома". Я могу прислать её лично Вам, подскажите, как это сделать. Приглашаю Вас посетить мои медицинские центры в Москве и ознакомиться со всем процессом лечения. Мы ведём научную работу совместно с институтом им.Бурденко Н.Н. по визуализации результатов лечения с применением методов диагностики МРТ, замеряя гидрофильность диска до и после лечения на аппаратах DRX.

С уважением, Головина Татьяна Витальевна.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Ноя 2013)

Татьяна Витальевна написал(а):


> Применением тракции достигается: разгрузка позвоночника, снятие спазма паравертебральных мышц, уменьшение мышечных контрактур, снижение внутридискового давления, нормализация внутридисковых взаимоотношений, увеличение высоты межпозвонкового диска, освобождение от сдавления нервных образований позвоночника.


Видите ли, Татьяна Витальевна. Я 12 лет практиковал подводное вытяжение в различных учреждениях и все вышеописанные эффекты могу скорее подвергнуть сомнению, чем подтвердить. Поэтому я и просил ответить вас на вполне конкретные вопросы.



Татьяна Витальевна написал(а):


> Методы лечения с использованием аппаратов DRX9000 и DRX9500 предназначены для лечения дегенеративно-дистрофических заболеваний поясничного и шейного отделов позвоночника. В обоих случаях используют тракционное воздействие на позвоночник, но, в отличие от других тракционных методик, в данном случае воздействие оказывается на один конкретный межпозвонковый диск, без вовлечения в процесс тракции дисков других сегментов,


Это, мягко скажем, гиперболическое преувеличение. Технически, без инвазивного крепления к позвонкам это невозможно. При накожном креплении тракции все равно будут подвергаться несколько сегментов.

Мой е-мейл в профиле.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2013)

Так это и спасает, если бы потянули больное место, то обострение.
А так, тянем здоровые, и хорошо.
Хорошо бы было!


----------



## Татьяна Витальевна (30 Ноя 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Видите ли, Татьяна Витальевна. Я 12 лет практиковал подводное вытяжение в различных учреждениях и все вышеописанные эффекты могу скорее подвергнуть сомнению, чем подтвердить. Поэтому я и просил ответить вас на вполне конкретные вопросы.
> 
> 
> Это, мягко скажем, гиперболическое преувеличение. Технически, без инвазивного крепления к позвонкам это невозможно. При накожном креплении тракции все равно будут подвергаться несколько сегментов.
> ...



Декомпрессионное воздействие отличается от традиционного тракционного именно тем, что воздействует на лечимый сегмент, оставляя в покое весь остальной позвоночник, за счет выставление ремня под  различными углами и естественного лордотического изгиба позвоночника. При этом 90% силы воздействует на лечимый сегмент и по 5% - на сегменты выше/ ниже. Это дает возможность помогать пациентам с металлом, имплантами, нестабильностью и др проблемами, являющимися противопоказаниями при тракционном лечении, если эти проблемы выше/ ниже лечимого сегмента.
На моем сайте есть два видеоролика , подтверждающие сказанное. 
Я 8 лет участвую во всех съездах и конференциях нейрохирургов, неврологов, реабилитологов, мануальных терапевтов и остеопатов. Вопрос корректности и эффективности данного метода в России давно не стоит. На выставке "Здравоохранение 2013" мы будем в павильоне Форум, готова пообщаться лично. 
Как только доберусь до офисного компьютера, пришлю Вам подробную информацию.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Ноя 2013)

Так, об этом и разговор, что тянуть надо правильно.
У вашей методики заявляется точность выше чем у других.
Из механики процесса активного вытяжения понятно, что это можно обеспечить только креплением ремней системы вытяжения и изменением формы вытягиваемого отдела позвоночника.
Вот и интересно, как это сделано в вашей системе.

Во многом вынужден использовать системы аутогравитации, именно потому что в них есть хоть и не совершенный, но механизм контроля - обратная биологическая связь.
Итак, как вы повышаете точность воздействия?


----------



## Татьяна Витальевна (1 Дек 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так, об этом и разговор, что тянуть надо правильно.
> У вашей методики заявляется точность выше чем у других.
> Из механики процесса активного вытяжения понятно, что это можно обеспечить только креплением ремней системы вытяжения и изменением формы вытягиваемого отдела позвоночника.
> Вот и интересно, как это сделано в вашей системе.
> ...



Уважаемый доктор, с какой целью Вы задаете мне все эти вопросы? Мы же с Вами уже общались и не на форуме,а лично в апреле 2008 года. Я отправляла Вам имеющиеся на тот момент материалы и приглашала Вас посетить мой медицинский центр. Если Вы действительно заинтересовались методом лечения с применением аппаратов DRX, я повторно приглашают Вас посетить мой медицинский центр только теперь на Маяковке ( т.к. мой кабинет именно там). Ведь лучше один раз увидеть...


----------



## klyuha (1 Дек 2013)

Татьяна Витальевна написал(а):


> Уважаемый доктор, с какой целью Вы задаете мне все эти вопросы?


Адресовано не мне, но осмелюсь предположить, пользуясь тем, что это форум. Если что не так, доктор поправит.
Эти вопросы интересуют пользователей. Но, в силу отсутствия у нас познаний в этой области, мы не всегда правильно можем их задать. И это не праздное любопытство - мы уже много чего на себе испытали - зачастую безрезультатно.  Доктор Ступин пытается помочь нам получить *достоверную* информацию из первых рук.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2013)

2008!!!! Я был на 5 лет моложе!
Татьяна Витальевна,  про интерес, скажем так.
Вылавливать крупицы знаний из материалов, сложно.
Всегда люблю спрашивать у специалиста, потому как Вы сможете дать СУТЬ.
Кстати могу отметить, что подача информации о целях и задачах методики изменилась, от понятия тракции вообще, вы перешли к понятию - локального воздействия на функционально ограниченные сегменты, а не на патологические сегменты.
Теперь наши подходы совпадают.
Потому и заинтересовался.
Наверное, потому и интересно всем.


----------



## Andrey108 (1 Дек 2013)

Татьяна Витальевна написал(а):


> Всех, кого интересует любая информация о методике лечения с использованием аппаратов DRX9000 и DRX9500, о стоимости и условиях поставки этих аппаратов, прошу обращаться ко мне, т.к. являюсь единственным человеком в России, поставляющим и использующим эти аппараты в своих медицинских центрах с 2005 года.


Есть ли клинические испытания подтверждающие эффективность этой методики с предоставлением снимков МРТ до и после сеансов ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2013)

Данный метод не может оцениться по таким параметрам.


----------



## Татьяна Витальевна (1 Дек 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 2008!!!! Я бы на 5 лет моложе!
> Татьяна Витальевна,  ро интерес, скажем так.
> Вылавливать крупицы знаний из материалов, сложно.
> Всегда люблю спрашивать у специалиста, потому как Вы сможете дать СУТЬ.
> ...



Уважаемый доктор, я была бы рада ответить Вам на все интересующие Вас вопросы, но, не имея медицинского образования (я закончила мех-мат МГУ), считаю некорректным вести дискуссии с профессионалами, хотя данный метод лечения изучен мною досканально. Поэтому я настойчиво предлагаю Вам посетить наши медицинские центры и пообщаться с коллегами. В рамках же форума я постараюсь ответить на вопросы, задаваемые мне, без углубления в медицинские термины. 
За 8 лет подача информации нисколько не изменилась, я  принципиально не меняла даже рекламные тексты. Появились новые статьи. Мы зарегестрировали методику«Локальная внутренняя дискорадикулярная декомпрессия в лечении и реабилитации больных с дегенеративно-дистрофическими заболеваниями позвоночника».
Суть методики  в том, что при локальном  раздвижении двух сопряжённых позвонков образуется пространство, в которое поступает  жидкость, питающая диск диффузно. Диск восстанавливает объём. В процессе лечения так же создаётся определённый вакуум-эффект, "втягивающий" грыжевое выпячивание. Грыжа прекращает поддавливать нервные корешки. Боль уходит. 
Локальное воздействие на лечимый сегмент достигается за счёт определения двух параметров: естественный изгиб позвоночника в лечимом отделе (поясничный лордоз) и уровень грыживого выпячивания, в соответствии с которым выставляется угол натяжения ремня, благодаря которому происходит тяга. "Веерное раскрытие" сегмента происходит в верхней точке изгиба позвоночника. Т.о. мы получаем единственную точку приложения силы, избегая вытяжения всего остального позвоночника. Для контроля  мы на испытаниях в ГКБ№67 использовали ЭОП (ролик можно посмотреть на сайте). Подвергать каждого пациента облучением нереально. Есть рассчитанные углы натяжения ремня. В большинстве случаев они совпадают с требуемыми. Иногда возникает потребность корректировки (например, лишний позвонок в пояснично-крестцовом отделе), тогда у аппарата предусмотрена возможность изменения угла натяжения ремня вручную с точностью до градуса. В любом случае пациент является соавтором своего лечения. Возможности аппарата предусматривают многовариантный подход к различным паталогиям, поэтому с аппратом должен работать "думающий" доктор, а не обученный младший медицинский персонал.
Отвечу сразу и на вопрос о повторных снимках. Мы имеем достаточное колличество повторных снимков, подтверждающих положительный результат лечения. Вопрос, что считать результатом. Обычно пациент желает видеть уменьшение размера грыжи. Но, по большому счёту, это результатом не является, т.к. грыжа -трёхмерное тело, и измерять его одним параметром неверно. К сожалению других показателей диагностическая наука пока не предлагает. Мы ведём научную работу с институтом им. Бурденко Н.Н. в направлении разработки критериев оценки результатов лечения на аппаратах DRX9000 и DRX9500. Пациентам предлагается пройти МРТ обследование ДО и через полгода ПОСЛЕ курса лечения на DRX. Это обследование включает в себя три  МРТ -программы по 20 минут вместо традтционной одной. Мы дополнительно замеряем гидрофильности и высоту диска. Уже есть первые результаты, но пока говорить об этом ещё рано.
Надеюсь, я ответила на ваши вопросы.
С уважением, Т.В.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2013)

Принято.
На выставке здравоохранения будете?


----------



## Татьяна Витальевна (1 Дек 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Принято.
> На выставке здравоохранения будете?



Да,конечно. Павильон Форум.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Дек 2013)

Мы рядом. За кофейком поговорим.


----------



## Татьяна Витальевна (2 Дек 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мы рядом. За кофейком поговорим.



С удовольствием)


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (2 Дек 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так, об этом и разговор, что тянуть надо правильно.


Нет, Доктор, разговор как раз о том, нужна ли тракция вообще. Из всех многочисленных патофизиологических и патоанатомических объяснений ее целесообразности вытекают главным образом сомнения. И тут не важно как мы тянем - отдел или сегмент, ведь при тракции мы все равно должны плучить какой-то эффект. Чего же мы собственно добиваемся тракцией?  "Втягивания" грыжи - нет, это не подтверждается МРТ. "Вправление подвывихов"? Очень сомнительно само их наличие, чтобы их вправлять. Устранение спондилоартроза?  Более чем сомнительно, скорее наоборот. Возможно есть некоторое устанение простого спондилолистеза. Но если он осложнен спондилолизом, то это уже противопоказание. В общем, помыкавшись с большим числом вариантов подводного вытяжения и сопоставляя его эффективность, период ремиссии и отдаленные результаты, с таковыми для мануальной терапии, для себя я сделал вывод, что последняя более эффективна, более индивидуальна и имеет лучшие отдаленные результаты. При тракции (любой) мы имеем кратковременное облегчение, иногда длящееся лишь минуты, с последующим возобнавлением симптоматики. И возобновление это связанно не только с возвращением осевой нагрузки, но и с неизбежным отеком в тракционной зоне.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (2 Дек 2013)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Нет, Доктор, разговор как раз о том, нужна ли тракция вообще. Из всех многочисленных патофизиологических и патоанатомических объяснений ее целесообразности вытекают главным образом сомнения. И тут не важно как мы тянем - отдел или сегмент, ведь при тракции мы все равно должны плучить какой-то эффект. Чего же мы собственно добиваемся тракцией?  "Втягивания" грыжи - нет, это не подтверждается МРТ. "Вправление подвывихов"? Очень сомнительно само их наличие, чтобы их вправлять. Устранение спондилоартроза?  Более чем сомнительно, скорее наоборот. Возможно есть некоторое устанение простого спондилолистеза. Но если он осложнен спондилолизом, то это уже противопоказание. В общем, помыкавшись с большим числом вариантов подводного вытяжения и сопоставляя его эффективность, период ремиссии и отдаленные результаты, с таковыми для мануальной терапии, для себя я сделал вывод, что последняя более эффективна, более индивидуальна и имеет лучшие отдаленные результаты. При тракции (любой) мы имеем кратковременное облегчение, иногда длящееся лишь минуты, с последующим возобнавлением симптоматики. И возобновление это связанно не только с возвращением осевой нагрузки, но и с неизбежным отеком в тракционной зоне.


Доктор, так и я о том же.
Почему перешел на аутогравитацию, потому как ищу способ воздействия на ПДС, с минимальной тракцией на диск и максимальной на мышцы. И в системе активной тракции вопрос о минимизации воздействия на пораженный ПДС возник впервые, всегда специалисты по тракции призывали тянуть больное место.
А тут, обязательно, надо рассматривать трацию и как способ воздействия при отсуствии грыжи, при боли от функционального блока, и как способ воздействия на непораженные сегменты при наличии грыжи в пораженном, и как способ тракции на пораженный сустав в пределах остатка его функциональности.
То есть пытаюсь подходить к тракции механической, как возможной замене мануальной тракции.
Скажем процедура на "трационном - удобном" матрасе-аппарате, позволяет добиться лучше релаксации и тратить меньше сил на подготовку пациента к манипуляциям.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Дек 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> перешел на аутогравитацию


Пока лучше обсужденного в этой теме: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/6586/#post-153337  инверсионного стола я не встречал, дешево и очень физиологично. Имею такой дома, применяю для себя лично регулярно. Для безопасного применения безусловно нужны некоторые знания в области анатомии, но в принципе вполне можно применять больному после консультации. Прекрасно дополняет мануальную терапию.  Один недостаток - заработать на этом практически не реально, слишком все просто.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2013)

Назовите - Активное аутогравитационное вытяжение по оси тела за счет изменения угла плоскости.
Уже и красиво и дорого.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Дек 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Назовите- Активное аутогравитационное вытяжение по оси тела за счет изменения угла плоскости.
> Уже и красиво и дорого.


Да как-то стыдно заниматься лохотроном... А идея смешная, посмеялся.
Вы на выставку собираетесь, слышал? Ждем отчета.
Сам на той недельке в белокаменную за машиненкой собираюсь, может и выкрою времечко.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2013)

Так может в гости.
Выставка как раз на той недели.
Либо на выставке (укажу павильон), либо в центре, либо дома.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (3 Дек 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так может в гости.
> Выставка как раз на той недели.
> Либо на выставке (укажу павильон), либо в центре, либо дома.


Не знаю как сложится, мне еще в Волгоград заскочить надо. В любом случае есть ваш телефон. Будет возможость, обязательно позвоню.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Дек 2013)

Принято.


----------



## сергей 74 (14 Дек 2013)

> DRX9000.Что известно вам об этом?


Пройдено уже 14 сеансов растяжения на drx 9000 +10 капельниц +втэс(лечу протрузию L3-S1 дисков и спондилоартроз на уровне L4-S1сегмента). После 3 сеанса почувствовал облегчение .Все боли ушли.Дальше лучше вплоть до 10 сеанса.Начиная с 11 появился дискомфорт в поясничном отделе.Дальше 12.13.14.сеанс только усугублял по болевым ощущениям картину.Просыпаюсь по ночам от болевых ощущений при поворачивания с одного бока на другой на спину .и т.д. Сесть-встать тоже с болью. Лечащий врач говорит что это нормально и выписал дополнительно обезболивающие которые я не стал  пить . Терплю пока. Осталось 6 сеансов на которых как я понимаю нагрузка ещё только увеличиться при растяжение. Посмотрим как дальше будет.Но пока картина такова что пришел на своих двух а выхожу держась за стенку.Отпишусь дальше потом.Кстати по шел на лечение по совету приятеля по спортзалу который прошёл этот  курс лечения и был доволен как слон результатом.


----------



## Нася (16 Дек 2013)

кт3102а написал(а):


> Добрый вечер *Нася!*    Лечение моё вовсе не закончилось  в данный момент "иглотерапия"
> В моем случае с вытяжкой мне не повезло, есть мрт до и после.
> А соседу по палате лет 55 очень помогло! Приполз он с бадиком и сидеть не мог, грыжа л5с1 7мм. через дня три бадик бросил, говорит при вытяжении испытывает блаженство, так как боль в ноге в этот момент проходит. Через неделю смотрю, он с мужиками по вечерам в беседке посиделки устраивает Короче прошел он 12 сеансов и выписали его,  хотя положено вроде 20.  Так что по всякому бывает, мы с ним созванивались, у него все хорошо!
> Если что интересно- спрашивайте.


Пока ждала устновки этого аппарата в СПб попала на операционный стол с парезом.  Теперь уже вряд ли воспользуюсь.  Установлены винты. Консультировалась напрямую с Москвой можно ли мне ложиться на аппарат в Питере. Сказали - приезжайте - мы вам скажем можно или нет.  Ближний свет - смотаться в Москву за консультацией, особенно когда ты и ходить -то толком не можешь. Предложила выслать МРТ - нет, не нужно, приезжайте, мол сами. МРТ ни о чем не говорит.
При аппарате должен стоять очень грамотный невролог, который читает МРТ, видит пациента. В Питере, насколько я знаю, ситуация не такая радужная. Если бы я туда пришла - конечно бы легла. И не факт, что нога не отпала бы прямо во время процедуры. А может и похуже бы чего случилось. МОгло такое быть?


----------



## Пациентка Я (19 Дек 2013)

Дорогие форумчане и врачи данного форума, вот уже 21 сеанс на аппарате позади, улучшения вроде есть, но в тоже время с недавних пор начала "гореть" нога в области  икры. У кого-нибудь было такое и почему это происходит, стоит ли продолжать лечение? У меня грыжа L5-S1 6,8 мм, конечно сдавлен нервный корешок, спасибо заранее за быстрый ответ


----------



## Voinzed (28 Янв 2014)

Уважаемая Пациентка Я, печально, что такие вопросы у нас приходится выяснять на страницах форума. Но тем неменее, хочу высказать своё мнение. Я бы не рисковал проходить на этом аппарате такое количество процедур. Максимум пять-шесть, с интервалом 3-5 дней, в зависимости от самочувствия. В организме существует индивидуальная скорость восстановления систем, поэтом большое количество процедур ничего не даст. Только порвёт сросшиеся ткани, что и может вызвать обострения. Что у вас и началось, в области икры. Само по себе это не страшно, но сделайте перерыв. Специалист по восточной медицине. Стаж 25 лет.


----------



## dimok1001 (28 Янв 2014)

Я когда-то хотел поехать в Уфу в санаторий на этот аппарат. Не срослось, сейчас обхожусь качелями Юлина.


----------



## ivanak (24 Сен 2015)

"Дегенерация пульпозного ядра,
апоптоз его клеток, нарушение обмена в хрящевой
ткани в связи с закрытием микропор в замыка-
тельных гиалиновых пластинах диска создают ус-
ловия для появления хрящевых фрагментов диска,
способных к внутридисковым перемещениям [14].
*Интерпозиция фрагмента в трещине межпозвон-
кового диска вызывает острейший дискогенный болевой синдром..*." (ГИДРОДИСКЭКТОМИЯ: ПЕРВЫЙ ОПЫТ)

...сила меняется 18 раз ...за сеанс 30 мин ...ремень совершает подергивания с частотой 17 раз в секунду ...создается отрицательное внутридисковое давление вплоть до -200Hg (методика дрх9000 оооАксиома)

Ув.специалисты тут нет риска?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Сен 2015)

Есть. Риск всегда есть. Вопрос процента?
 Никто не знает точно.
Не высокий.


----------



## vovannovig (10 Фев 2016)

На чем остановилась тема по эффективности данного аппарата?Отзывы...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Фев 2016)

Без вывода.


----------



## Валентин Игоревич (2 Мар 2016)

Добрый день.  Тоже хожу на процедуру DRX9000, пока 5 сеансов прошел, улучшений нет. Сохраняются прострелы в обе ноги. Есть реальные примеры помощи от этого аппарата ?

подскажите какие упражнения в тренажерном зале противопоказаны при болях в пояснице (разумеется об упражнениях, в которых предусмотрено поднятие какого либо веса речь и не идет)


----------



## Евгениен (22 Сен 2016)

Сейчас прохожу курс на DRX .... тоже результатов пока нет, но сказали, что так и должно быть на данном этапе лечения


----------



## Николай Воронов (13 Ноя 2016)

Да обычный аппарат, как и все остальные аппараты для сухой вытяжки позвоночника, почему его так нахваливают не понятно.Никаких там космических технологий, ремнями тянут в разные стороны и весь механизм изобретен еще в древние времена.


----------



## Евгениен (15 Ноя 2016)

Прошел 20 процедур, хотя позвонки и раздвинулись, но грыжа ни куда не делась.  Подожду пол года для чистоты исследования. В процессе лечения было то лучше,то хуже. Пока это явно не стоит тех денег, которые я заплатил.


----------



## _bearded_man_ (12 Дек 2016)

Оставлю свой отзыв.
Вкратце - ситуация была очень тяжелая, этот аппарат реально помог!
Подробно:
Грыжа l5-s1 диагностирована в январе 2009г. Обычно беспокоила после простуды, всегда помогало 1-3 сеанса мануальной терапии, постоянно ходил в зал, занимался, особо не беспокоило.
В октябре 2015 простудился и опять прихватило поясницу - не встать с кровати и ходить тяжело, как обычно в общем, помогло 2 сеанса мануальной терапии.

29.12.15 чихнул утром и прострелило поясницу, надо идти на работу, вариантов не было. На пол пути с работы просто встал и не мог идти дальше, кое как добрался домой и сел, лежать было не комфортно. Ближе к ночи понял что лежать просто не могу - очень сильная невыносимая боль, при том болела уже не поясница, а левая нога. Не спал до 02.01.16 и пошел в клинику (как открылись после нг) там назначили на первое время капельницы с дексаметозоном, стало легче, поспал часа 3 сидя. Дальше было 7 попыток сделать МРТ и все безуспешно так как лежать было невыносимо больно, я терпел, но таз и левая нога начинала трястись и МРТ не получалось. Блокады вообще не помогали... 
21.01.16 было восьмое  МРТ в этот раз под наркозом и вполне успешно, заключение кратко: L4-L5 - диффузная грыжа 4 мм, компримирующая. L5-S1 - фораминальная грыжа 7мм, корешки компримированы.
Все это время не лежал вообще, только сидел. Не спал по 4-6 дней, потом сидя вырубало на 2-3 часа и опять 4-6 дней без сна.

В двух больницах отправляли на операцию и давали направление, я уже вещи собрал, подготовил все для реабилитации после операции. Накануне госпитализации позвонил старый друг узнать как дела... он то мне и рассказал про этот аппарат, хотя я тогда на этом форуме читал эту же самую ветку и думал что лохотрон, но тут все было по хорошему знакомству и я решил что надо попробовать, врятли обманывают да и вариантов особо нет, операцию очень не хотелось, хотелось просто лечь и поспать))

Результат был после первой процедуры которая далась очень тяжело, хорошо там хоть ни как на МРТ неподвижно лежать надо, извивался и крючился во все стороны, но отлежал. Добрался домой, снял корсет и вырубился на 20 часов. Да, лежать было почти так же очень больно, но все же легче и я смог уснуть.

Продолжил ходить на процедуры через день. На 8 сеансе я уже мог лежать на аппарате не извиваясь от боли. После 12 процедуры лежал и засыпал вообще хорошо, болей практически не было, точнее были, но это все ерунда. Отходил все 20 сеансов, все отлично, результатом доволен.

Прошел почти год, что могу сказать - аппарат потрясающий и по моему мнению от него действительно можно ожидать чуда в тяжелых ситуациях. Да, боли полностью не ушли и я теперь постоянно чувствую некоторый дискомфорт в ноге, ощущения эти очень странные, НО ненавязчивые, они мне не мешают жить нормальной обычной жизнью!! и без операции!!!
2 раза за год я чувствовал обострение и не теряя времени быстренько записывался на аппарат. Каждый раз хватало всего 2 процедур и боль опять становилась фоновой. Бывает что 2-4 недели вообще ни чего не болит.

Сейчас простужен 15 день уже... утром болела нога пока не встал с кровати, днем и сейчас побаливает поясница. Пойду завтра протянусь, не буду затягивать...

А те кто пишут что не помогает, мое мнение, только без обид - наверное у вас боли еще не те просто или вы слабаки и легкое недомогание для вас фатально, а может просто не повезло, ни всем же все в этой жизни подходит. Я бы на своем опыте категорически рекомендовал попробовать этот аппарат и не смотреть на негативные отзывы.


----------



## wert37 (2 Июл 2018)

Вот вопрос. Можно ли использовать эту систему после того как поставили блокаду. Наш врач говорит что вправить грыжу впринципе невозможно поскольку давление в межпозвоночном диске как в автомобильной шине около 2 атмосфер. то есть нужно очень большое усилие для этого. У меня была небольшая грыжа и несколько протрузий и мне все равно назначили блокаду.


----------



## РоманРоман (2 Июл 2018)

@wert37, Ваш врач прав, грыжу не возможно вправить, потому что уменьшилось расстояние между позвонками. Соответственно уменьшился и объем этого пространства, а вот объем самого межпозвонкового диска остался прежним. Вот эта разница и вытолкнула лишний объем диска наружу, назвав его дисковой грыжей. И вот, чтобы эта грыжа вернулась на место, необходимо восстановить естественное расстояние между позвонками. Пример. Возмите небольшой воздушный шарик, чтобы он, слегка надутый, поместился в вашей руке. Слегка его сожмите, не сжимая плотно пальцы, это будет простейшей моделью двух позвонков с диском между ними. Затем постепенно сдавливайте этот шарик посильнее. В итоге он начнет выходить между пальцев, это и будет дисковой грыжей. Потом ослабьте сжатие и грыжа встанет на место.
Про аппарат думаю, что его действие равно 50х50 и заисит от многих факторов, главный из которых - человеческий.


----------



## Александр_100 (2 Июл 2018)

@РоманРоман, Я думаю, что раздвигать позвонки толку мало. Вы сравниваете с диск межпозвоночный с мячиком - это не совсем так я дума. У мячика упругая деформация, а у раздавленного дика уже не упругая деформация. Ну раздвинете вы позвонки, пускай даже грыжа вправится, а когда на ноги встанете, то грыжа с нова вылезет и все, что вы раздвигали сойдет на НЕТ. Это же логично. Разве нет. Мало просто раздвинуть позвонки, нужно диск восстановить. А как это сделать? Никак! А вот обострение после этого аппарат я думаю можно отхватить. При раздвигании позвонков идет надрыв мелких мышц и связки, которые скрепляют позвонки между собой. В итоге просто поимеем нестабильность позвонков вот и все! И это не я придумал. Это мне один хороший доктор еще года три назад подъяснил по поводу всяких аппаратов на растяжение позвоночника. Так что мне кажется это так кому-то может и поможет, у кого там просто типа блока в этом месте, подтянули раз блок ушел. Так это и мануальщик может так же сделать и тоже блок снять и тоже эффект нестабильности кстати создать в позвонках своими действиями.

@_bearded_man_, _Сейчас простужен 15 день уже... утром болела нога пока не встал с кровати, днем и сейчас побаливает поясница. Пойду завтра протянусь, не буду затягивать...

А те кто пишут что не помогает, мое мнение, только без обид - наверное у вас боли еще не те просто или вы слабаки и легкое недомогание для вас фатально, а может просто не повезло, ни всем же все в этой жизни подходит. Я бы на своем опыте категорически рекомендовал попробовать этот аппарат и не смотреть на негативные отзывы._

Костыли......, что сказать! Место того, чтобы научиться делать это растяжение упражнениями, он на аппарат бегает как на дозой. Ну к мануальщикам тоже некоторые также бегаю как за дозой. Проблема тут в том, что это помогает до поры до времени. И с каждым разов все меньше, т.к. это все постепенно все больше и больше разбалтывает связочный аппарат. Люди все себе пытаются панацею найти от этой болячки. Вот только ни как не понимают, что её НЕТ это панацеи!  Даже если вам повезло и вы успешно сделали операцию и у вас не болит вы вернулись к нормальной жизни, все рано если не заниматься собою, своим организмом и продолжать жить по старому, болячка снова придет.


----------

